# Orijen Regional Red: a seasonal food?



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I've read a few times that Orijen Regional Red is only a seasonal food and not sold year round? Does anyone know anything about this? 

If so, I'm gonna have to stock up majorly on it because Jackson loves it and seems to be doing really well with the sample bag we got. I'm planning on doing a rotation of Acana Grasslands (which he's been eating for a few months now) and Orijen Regional Red.

Thanks for any info you can provide


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Orijen RR is not seasonal, but it's not produced in massive amounts because the use one supplier of Bison, and will not outsource to get more. While this is an impressive feature of Champion Pet Foods, it also means that when the one Bison farm that they use does not have a supply, they can't make a new batch. This is why RR is often times not on the shelves when their other formulas are... but it's not seasonal. 
Champion encourages carriers of their foods to encourage their customers to use RR as a rotation food, but not to rely on it for full time feeding for this very reason.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I believe Champion also runs into issues w/ some of their fish ingredients...due in part to Canada having pretty strict laws on how much they can take per year. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I thought I heard this is why you hear of supply issues on Orijen and Acana from time to time. 

Impresses the hell out of me to be honest.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> I believe Champion also runs into issues w/ some of their fish ingredients...due in part to Canada having pretty strict laws on how much they can take per year.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I thought I heard this is why you hear of supply issues on Orijen and Acana from time to time.
> 
> Impresses the hell out of me to be honest.


This is correct. 
That's why Champion really urges customers to rotate their formulas, and not stick to just one. The Original (poultry) formula is the only one available all the time, because their supply is much bigger than that of their other formulas. 

I applaud Champion for not outsourcing.. but at the same time, I wonder if they'll ever be able to keep up with the demand if their products gain popularity. I would be annoyed if I had to pull teeth to get my hands on the food I wanted, so I'm not sure what to expect from my customers.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> This is correct.
> That's why Champion really urges customers to rotate their formulas, and not stick to just one. The Original (poultry) formula is the only one available all the time, because their supply is much bigger than that of their other formulas.
> 
> I applaud Champion for not outsourcing.. but at the same time, I wonder if they'll ever be able to keep up with the demand if their products gain popularity. I would be annoyed if I had to pull teeth to get my hands on the food I wanted, so I'm not sure what to expect from my customers.



Precisely why I always have 2-3 bags on hand always. I would encourage most to do this to avoid any problems. 

Nice company. I too hope they can handle the obvious surge that seems to be on the immediate horizon for them.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Orijen RR is not seasonal, but it's not produced in massive amounts because the use one supplier of Bison, and will not outsource to get more..


it is essentially a lamb based food with bison being the 10th ingredient listed, so i wouldnt think that should matter so much. ive had no trouble finding it year round.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

buddy97 said:


> it is essentially a lamb based food with bison being the 10th ingredient listed, so i wouldnt think that should matter so much. ive had no trouble finding it year round.


This is what the rep told me. I own a small business and met with a rep two weeks ago in an attempt to carry their foods. (We won't be at this time because apparently they don't have enough accounts in the area to justify a truck, and freight shipping is insane)

They mentioned ALL ingredients being limited, but seemed to stress the Bison most. Just relaying what was told to me directly from a rep.


As for you being able to find it year round: that's fantastic, but not everyone has been so lucky. In fact, we were unable to order it at the time we were going to begin carrying it. (less than a month ago) Champion has recognized this issue, hence advising a rotation.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info! It helped me a lot. I will ask my local pet store about how often they get shipment of it so that I know for sure. I'll just have to buy a bigger bag of the RR formula if they tend to run out alot... Jackson really loves this food!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Thanks for the info! It helped me a lot. I will ask my local pet store about how often they get shipment of it so that I know for sure. I'll just have to buy a bigger bag of the RR formula if they tend to run out alot... Jackson really loves this food!


Yeah, the best thing to do is ask the store you're buying it from. In Las Vegas, I frequently went to Pet Supplies Plus to buy my cat food, and I never saw RR out of stock when I walked through, but apparently in Utah it's harder to get your hands on. Your local store would know much more about the situation in your general area.


----------

